# Raleigh Concord vs 80s MTB



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

I currently am using my old Ross Mt Rainer MTB for errands in Western PA where the hills are large and many. I have been thinking of updating it with drop bars and eventually replacing various components. I am the original owner and have maintained it and it works well. I just do not like the old style non adjustable bars which give me only one position for my hands and are also low.

I found a Raleigh Concord form the 70s which seems to be a very little used specimen. The owner is asking for $99 for the bike. Does anyone know anything about this bike? 

I do know it is an old style 10 speed. I do like the triple on the MYB when I am loaded, the bike, not me, although I do not drop down to the small chain wheel often but do think it is nice to have. For local errands I would not likely miss it much.

Any comments on whether to simply spend money changing out the bars on my current bike, or starting over with the Raleigh.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

sounds like you like everything about the mtb 'cept the bars... so get a dirtdrop type stem, some 25.4 bars and tape, perhaps new brake levers/cables/maybe thumbshifters if needed. cost-wise, perhaps a bit cheaper depending on where you shop, or about the same. if you get the raleigh you'll prob be putting some $ into that too


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> sounds like you like everything about the mtb 'cept the bars... so get a dirtdrop type stem, some 25.4 bars, perhaps new brake levers/cables/maybe thumbshifters if needed. cost-wise, perhaps a bit cheaper, not much tho. if you get the raleigh you'll prob be putting some $ into that too


I do and I don't. The Ross frame works well with a rack and has long chainstays but I do need to put some money into it. The Raleigh looks to be in good condition and its components may have less wear on them. I think I may like the lower bottom bracket as well.

That said, I have already made a list of parts for the Ross and the dirt drop was on it. :thumbsup: I went on the Rivendell site and found a lot for it.

I was just curious if the Raleigh was something worth considering.

I took a load of books to goodwill the other day, around 25 pounds worth strapped to the rack, and though it felt stable even at 37 mph down hills, if I wiggled the bars (Not at that speed) the bike did feel as if it was made from silly putty.  I am sure this is relatively normal from 80s MTB frames though, there always was a lot of flex in this frame. It felt stable though.

Thanks for the advice. I may look at the Raleigh but it may take a bit of work to take me from the Ross.  

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Since you're looking at Rivendell's website anyway, take a closer look at their Albatross bar. Have one on my SS MTB, and its slightly smaller brother, the Dove bar on my old Trek MTB commuter. Best thing for making an old MTB comfortable, especially for city riding.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

*Thanks*



Doggity said:


> Since you're looking at Rivendell's website anyway, take a closer look at their Albatross bar. Have one on my SS MTB, and its slightly smaller brother, the Dove bar on my old Trek MTB commuter. Best thing for making an old MTB comfortable, especially for city riding.


Thanks for the suggestion. I prefer drop bars for this application though. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------

